# Manouche Guitars



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been getting into gypsy jazz a lot lately and was considering getting a guitar more suitable to the style than my Yamaha dread. Anybody know where one can find a decent selection to try around Montreal? I've tried some SAGA at Archambault but would rather buy something not made in China if possible.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Zbingu said:


> I've been getting into gypsy jazz a lot lately and was considering getting a guitar more suitable to the style than my Yamaha dread. Anybody know where one can find a decent selection to try around Montreal? I've tried some SAGA at Archambault but would rather buy something not made in China if possible.


Have a look at the Godin site. They are all made in Quebec. www.godinguitars.com


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There was a fellow from Montreal selling on eBay -the guitars were all European.

In Canada check out the Blue Dog Guitar website for guitars by Shelley Park and Michael Dunn


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the pointers. I'll keep an eye on the Blue Dog website. They have a fantastic selection but the Dunn and Park guitars they have in stock cost a tad more then I'd be comfortable spending on a first guitar in the genre given that I don't really know my tastes yet. I notice there is a luthier in Québec called Lutherie Moustache. Anybody knows anything about them?

I'm familiar with Godin and they're definitely an option (the 5th Avenue mostly) I'll keep in mind if I don't find a more traditional Selmer style guitar.

Edit: I have been looking around on djangobooks.com and they have a pretty good selection of imported European guitars in the 2-3k$ range. Unfortunately, unless I take a trip to Seattle there's no way to try them or compare them other than through the clips they provide. Anyone has experience with them (or with the builders they stock)?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Altamira-Mac...g-/321409761563?pt=Guitar&hash=item4ad583c11b


----------

